# Flatcoated Retriever



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

*Flatcoated Retriever - Updated pics*

We were thinking for a while to get Summer a friend. We knew that the right one would come to us at the right time and as luck would have it, we came across a breeder with a little 12 week old Flat Coated Retriever. We were going to get a Golden, but have also loved these and did loads of research before we decided whether or not to get one. We went to "look" today and came home with this incredible bundle of joy. 

Summers mood has instantly changed and she loves her. We've named her Phoebe and she is so reserved (for now I imagine). She is only exactly 2 months younger than Summer. A very confident, but not overbearing young pup.

Summer jumping around trying to get Phoebe to play









Phoebe playing with one of Summers toys with Summer behind her (Phoebe's tail is wagging so fast you can't see it properly)


















Getting decent pics of this young girl is hard. She is so dark, they don't come out properly. Her mom was gorgeous and she is KC registered. Her kennel name is Lady-Leys Seraphin. They called her Phin, but the kids wanted to name her and when the eldest said Phoebe, they all cheered and we loved it too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Phoebe is a beautiful girl! Congratulations.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your new beautiful girl. Summer sure loves her. By the way Summer is my favorite name and being that I didn't have anymore children my next golden will be named Summer ( my DH named Shianna because we take turns and the next one is my turn LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

and what a beautiful combo! 
are flat coats similar in temperment to Goldies? - more energy or less?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cutie!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Congratulations, she's beautiful


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new arrival. She does look stunning and I'm sure she will be a great addition to the family.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is so cute!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

She's adorable. I too have a black dog, and live in bright desert sun...almost impossible to get good photos of him, especially if I want him with the other dogs. those pictures were great!


----------



## Jon Zaremba (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pup! Congrats!!!


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

What a nice girl!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute duo, Summer sure love her little sister already,


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a cutie and looks like her and Summer are going to be the best of buds. I lve the flatties.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks all. They sure get on well. Summer was very excited to start off with, but then didn't like it when we gave Phoebe some love, but this morning they were pelting around the garden like nutters and all seems to have settled. Phoebe isn't letting Summer boss her around too much and Summer has even let Phoebe sleep in her bed!!!!!

Their temperaments are very similar and both are used to the same thing, as gun dogs. Phoebe seems to be the same as she hasn't barked. Summer hardly ever makes a sound. There is a huge size difference, considering they are only 2 months apart. But as adults they'll be the same size. Phoebe is a lot more confident than Summer was and already has helped boost Summer's confidence. 

Thanks again and hopefully I'll be able to get some more pics of her. But getting good pics is so hard.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful pup! I love FC's.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Two beautiful girls. Bet they will be best friends!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

They're gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, she is adorable! Looks a lot like my Nellie as a pup. (although Nellie is not a flat coat she is lab x golden retriever) Congrats!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks all

Nelliesmom

I think she'll look a lot like your Nellie, just a different face. She has such a dainty face, unlike Summers broad face. They are both bushed at the moment, having had a fun filled day of running around like little lunatics.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I got some good pics of her while they were both sleeping earlier. Excuse the carpet, we only moved in 3 months ago, the day Phoebe was born actually and we haven't got to re-decorating the lounge yet 

Look at that fat belly :heartbeat









And close up of Phoebe's face









And Summers face, not much difference, till you look head on at them









Summer has however taken to barking at Phoebe. She never barked before, just a couple of times when she saw our neighbours cat or when she was really excited and then she didn't know where it came from. But now she's barking all the time at Phoebe. I suppose to get her attention. Phoebe still hasn't made a sound.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations! I have always admired Flat Coats since I saw one at my son's baseball game. They are a more sleek build than a golden and temperament is a little different too. I did a little research and found out that the Flat Coats are a little more family centered and less socially centered than our Happy to love anyone Golden's....other than that, I couldn't find much else different. I like both names, Seraphin and Phoebe. You have a beautiful little girl there.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Paula. Seraphin is cool, but the kids were adamant they'd pick a name. Can't argue with that. I named Summer way before we even got her and they were so excited when they thought they'd get a chance. She seems to have taken to her new name too. She's going to be a beautiful girl. Her mom was there and we saw her and she is gorgeous. I saw a pic of her dad and he was very handsome. I'm very lucky, they're both going to be stunning girls.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  how adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Awwww they are both really gorgeous girls!!! And they are gonna be the best of friends!! Bet Summer is happy to have a canine friend to play with!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I saw a fc at an AKC show that I went to recently and fell in love with them. They do look much like the golden although they have a leaner and more long legged build, which I really like. She is a real beauty and I love her name! Congrats!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I too like Flat Coats. The obedience trainer at my agility training facility has them. They are nice dogs. Your pup is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh I love flatties - - so darn beautiful and smart as a whip.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She's so cute - they make a great pair!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Carmen said:


> I got some good pics of her while they were both sleeping earlier. Excuse the carpet, we only moved in 3 months ago, the day Phoebe was born actually and we haven't got to re-decorating the lounge yet
> 
> Look at that fat belly :heartbeat
> 
> ...


Oh, how cute! You're really making me miss Nellie as a puppy


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks all. They've settled really well together and are attached almost all the time.

But boy, can Phoebe fart!! She can clear a room and not even wake up LOL. Kids are enjoying her loads, they break up for summer holidays on Wednesday, so the pups will be bushed from all the playing soon.

Have you got any pics of Nellie as a pup, Nellies mom?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Carmen said:


> Thanks all. They've settled really well together and are attached almost all the time.
> 
> But boy, can Phoebe fart!! She can clear a room and not even wake up LOL. Kids are enjoying her loads, they break up for summer holidays on Wednesday, so the pups will be bushed from all the playing soon.
> 
> Have you got any pics of Nellie as a pup, Nellies mom?


I do but none are digital ( I didn't have my camera back then) and I don't have a scanner There is this one that picture that I took of a regular photo with my digital camera. Not the best quality









I actually think Pheobe looks more like a miniature grown up Nellie!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Little swollen abdomen(picture) and farting I'd get her checked for intestinal parasitess and flora.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, Nellie was and still is super cute. I love her fluffy tail in the second pic. 

Cam's mom

Her belly was fat in that pic because she'd just had dinner, that's why she fell asleep so nicely. Full belly, tired girl. The farting in generally when she's asleep. Not all the time, but she really lets them go. Summer does too. Come to think of it, they're almost as bad as my kids!!


----------

